# Smallest kitten



## Oje (Jan 25, 2021)

4 weeks ago our Siamese cat had a litter of eight kittens.

One of the kittens even at birth was lot smaller than the rest of them.
Now at 4 weeks old he is he is only half a size compared to his siblings.

Other than that he's very active and agile.
He's always the first one to get out of the nest, where other kittens would struggle to get out, he doesn't have any problem to get out.

Just wondering if we should try to bottle feed him a little bit extra and how, or he will be okay on his own. 

He looks okay and happy but he is just tiny.

Thanks for any advice...


----------

